# Needle/Instrument Count Post-op



## PeaPod1 (Feb 24, 2010)

What code would you use for post-operative needle/instrument count, if no foreign object found? The post-op count was off and they performed an x-ray to rule out a needle...
I am thinking V71.89.
Any input is appreciated. 
__________________


----------



## monbel (Feb 24, 2010)

wouldn't you use 998.4 since this is the reason for doing the procedure? Whether they found a needle or not wouldn't change the diagnosis is my thinking. I could be wrong. I would love to know everyone else's take on this.


----------



## TamaraM (Jun 18, 2012)

*Incorrect instrument count vs. FB*

WAS THE ORDERING DX "FB LEFT DURING PROCEDURE" OR "Incorrect instrument count".  I AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON A ABD XRAY ORDERED FOR Incorrect instrument count- AND AM LOOKING FOR A DX- BUT I DO NOT THINK 998.4 IS APPROPRIATE SINCE IT WAS NEVER SAID THAT PT HAD FB. ANY ONE HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS?


----------

